# How much do pro-painted 40k orks sell for?



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking about selling some of my few hundred painted bad moons in the near future. They are very well painted, and I would sell them in squads rather than the whole army.I would sell them a bit lower than retail, however they are painted and based. If my math is correct, the retail value of what I'm selling totals in at roughly $1760. I would like to get at least $1200 back. Please respond and let me know.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its not a question anyone other than you can answer, they will sell for what ever your willing to let them go for, high price means less people can afford them but you get more money but the risk of no sale, lower price you will get more takers but you wont make as much money, the question you need to ask yourself what price are you willing to let them go for anything you get more than that is a bonus.

I have seen golden deamon level stuff sell for ridiculous amounts to rich collectors, but a well painted army or squad has less appeal as its general use is still for gaming not for display,I used to sell units for 50% more than the cost of the unit's RRP and charaters for £1 per hour spent painting and the cost of the model, sold everything i wanted to but i could never make a living from it, but was a good way to support my hobby and practice painting.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, I was going to sell less than retail. I'm no Golden Demon painter, however, I am better than most. So good that I was banned from holding a paintng contest that I could enter. I agree with you about people just using them for gaming. I totally understand. Thanks.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

is it "pro painted"? 
Are you a prfesional painter?
Be carefull how you discribe your army. If i look at stuff that says pro painted and its not awesome i normaly dissreguard the sale reguardless of wether its ok or not.


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Toss some example pics to show painting. Then people can judge if it is pro painting or just TT+ (and then of course stuff can be priced more less)


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with the previous poster. I would be careful with using "pro-painted". Everyone and their brother is sellling "pro-painted" figures on ebay, and sadly most of them would be hard pressed to make table top quality.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Well mine are roughly above table top quality. I agree with you in everyone and there brother is selling "pro-painted" figures on ebay. I paint better than 85% to 90% of them. I just use the term to suggest well painted.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to see some pictures just because i like looking at orks


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, maybe I'll post some soon. In a while I'll be selling the entire army by units, heres what they would be and their prices. Please comment on if they're good or bad prices. Please remeber that they will be painted and based with rocks and sand. 
30 boyz, 1 nob with bosspole and power klaw-$60 
10 Nobz from Black Reach-$30
15 lootas, 2 meks-$60
10 Tankbustas(a few custom built), 1 nob with powerklaw(real miniature), 2 Tankhammers(1 real 1 custom), 2 bomb squigs-$30
15 Kommandos(same deal as tankbustas)-$40
1 Trukk- $25
20 Grotz, newest version-$15
1 warboss, from black reach custom converted- $10
1 custom Big Mek- $7.50
1 Custom Big Mek on Bike- $15
Wazdakka Gutsmek- $25
Ghazghkull-$30
5 Deffkoptas-$30
1 Killa Kan- $10
10 custom flash gitz(converted boyz)-$25
and some more units to come. On sale next month will be-
Ghazghkull
3 Big Meks- 2 custom, 1 on bike
15 Loota
15 Kommandos
4 Warbosses
10 Tankbustas
Wazdakka
I will put pictures up as I put them up for sale.


----------

